# Kanaren



## Udo (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo Sportsfreunde.
Ist schon einer von Euch mit Sina Reisen
www.sinareisen.de auf den Kanaren zum 
Big Gamefischen gewesen ??????

---------------------------------------------------------------
Petri Heil
    Udo


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2002)

Moin Udo,mit Sinareisen war ich zwar noch nicht da, aber gefischt hab ich da schon. War auf Gran-Canaria. Bin einige Male mit der White Striker und der Blue-Marlin III raus gewesen. Auf welche Insel soll es denn wann gehen ?? 

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Udo (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo Tiffy
Wir wollen im Juni nach La Gomera

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Heil
    Udo


----------



## Tiffy (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo Udo,da wollte ich eigendlich auch Anfang Juni hin. Jetzt bin zur gleichen Zeit auf Teneriffa. Letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit zogen die Marline vor La Gomera lang. Alle Fangmeldungen die ich erhielt kamen von da !! Gleichzeitig auch einige Schwärme meines geliebten Blue-Fin Tuna. Einige Charterboote von Gran-Canaria haben daraufhin alles stehen und liegen gelassen und sind mit Vollgas nach La Gomera gefahren. Auch die Dorado...wo ich eigendlich mal mit wollte. La Gomera habe ich aus Rücksicht zu meiner Familie aufgegeben...Mann kann nicht alles haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------

